# unusual voltages on the 120V receptacle



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

OPENFUSE said:


> I found a regular receptacle that has 65VAC on Hot to Ground and 56VAC on Neutral to Ground. On my plug-in tester, it just indicate an open Ground fault. Can anyone shed some lights on this topic as to what could be the problem here?:help:


Is this outlet the only one or is the problem thruought the house? My bet is a bad neutral


----------



## OPENFUSE (Apr 19, 2009)

Apprently, that is the only one that I found so far.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Open neutral bond at panel.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree bad nuetral is the most likely. I had nearly identical voltages in my basement when I moved in(on 3 receps in a room). Alum. nm dry and not twisted- I reworked connections in the whole basement and fixed the problem.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

OPENFUSE said:


> I found a regular receptacle that has 65VAC on Hot to Ground and 56VAC on Neutral to Ground. On my plug-in tester, it just indicate an open Ground fault. Can anyone shed some lights on this topic as to what could be the problem here?:help:


What do you Read from hot to neutral?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

sounds like to me it could be a bad upstream receptacle where something is plugged into it and causeing a voltage drop downline to your receptacle. Most receptacles are stabbed in the back if it has been there for a few years. Sometimes romex jockeys still stab them in the back. 

Ill be glad when the receptacles only have 1 hot,1 neutral, 1 ground terminal and no place to stab wires to avoid this from happening!

If this is dedicated, check the breaker and I would also make sure what is all on the circuit, it could be shared with another hot or accidently with another neutral. Ive seen 2 hots and neutrals in a box and the neutrals get crossed up.


----------



## OPENFUSE (Apr 19, 2009)

hot to neutral is normal 120VAC


----------



## knights of 3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a problem with the ground not the neutral being there is 120 hot-neutral. There is NOT 120 hot-ground. problem=ground.

Open or loose neutral would give you crazy voltages from line to neutral not line to ground. Also if the issue was ONLY with the neutral then there should be 120 to ground from the hot wire.

Also the plug in tester indicated "open ground." That should be a clue.

What are your other voltages to ground around the house?

Also did you use a digital multi-meter to test voltages to ground? Try an analog meter or wiggins tester they are lower impedence meters and will be less likely to pick up static voltage caused by capacitive coupling.


----------

